# Cubitron scratches ???



## RRLOVER (Jul 12, 2012)

I normally use norton blaze belts but I wanted to try some 3M cubitron belts but I have been chasing scratches that just won't come out.Has anyone have this problem?? I have not made a blade in in about a month,I just could out of practice.


----------



## van Zanten (Jul 13, 2012)

I know that when you work in a dusty area, lower grit particles from other belts may come in contact with your blade, en make scratches?


----------



## Mike Davis (Jul 13, 2012)

Cubitron belts do leave some healthy scratches, but for me they seem to cut better and last longer than the blaze belts. I generally do my 50 grit cubitron then i etch the blade in FC. I then switch to a trizact A300 and angle my belt a bit so i can see what i have and have not gotten. A little bit of extra work, but it helps me get rid of them all.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jul 13, 2012)

Mike is the FC etch only for a carbon blade??


----------



## pkb (Jul 20, 2012)

If you're going for a mirror polish, the easiest way I've found is 60 grit (cubitron), 220 grit (3m 707E) to take out all the 60 scratches, 30micron AO belt (372L) , 15 mic finishing belt (372L), 1000 grit hand sand against the belt scratch direction, and buff with green chrome. If you're working with a flat platen and can't use a wheel, structured abrasive belts or more time with hand sanding to get up to clean 1000 grit work as a substitute for the micron belts (the 220, 400, 1000 progression works great for me). The micron belts are a plastic film and so thin that their joint leaves a bad bump mark every time it comes around. 

The jump from 1000 grit to green chrome on a 3600 rpm buffer (sewn wheel) leaves a fantastic finish. I like the Cubitron belts more than Blaze and just ordered a batch of those 984F "cubitron II" belts with great anticipation. Maybe soon it won't kill a whole belt per 8" blade doing the rough grinding on hardened steel. 

Simple answer: if you can't get a scratch out with the grit you're using, you're using too fine a grit. Go back a step or two. It's tough to do, but it's tougher to take a 60 grit scratch out with a ~600 grit belt and not overheat the blade or otherwise mess something up out of frustration.


----------

